# Reflective Duct Wrap vs Fiberglass Wrap



## danzo138 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,
I just bought my first home in August and I've decided to try and do most of my home repairs myself. So I'll be here quite a bit asking for advice.

My house has the hvac duct work in the basement void of any insulation. It's looks like there is some kind of brown paper material pasted and wrapped all around the ducts, which is painted white (I think it's paint). Also, the heat doesn't feel as warm as I think it should be once it enters the rooms. As a result, I'd like to insulate the ducts hoping to get better heating for my home.

My question is would reflective duct wrap or fiberglass wrap be more effective in getting better heating for the home, or would it be the same? Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No need to insulate ductwork if it is inside the conditioned spaces.

Seal up all the seams but that is all that you need to do.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How old is this house?
What your discribing sounds like it just might be asbestos insulation that's been wraped to seal it.
Got a picture?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> How old is this house?
> What your discribing sounds like it just might be asbestos insulation that's been wraped to seal it.
> Got a picture?


Good catch Joe.

If it is TSI (Thermal Systems Insulation), do not touch it.

It needs to be abated by a qualified contractor and is very dangerous.


----------



## danzo138 (Nov 15, 2012)

The house was built in 1959. Here are a couple pics. I'm feeling nervous now.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nothing to be nervous about as long as it is encapsulated and in good shape.


----------



## danzo138 (Nov 15, 2012)

Does it appear to be TSI? Do you think I should insulate this or leave it alone?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Tough to say but if you are concerned, get it tested. 

Regardless, I would not disturb it in the meantime.


----------



## danzo138 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

get it tested but it looks like mastic and paint. Looks way to thin to be TSI, however it may mean a poor contractor removed it and painted it to make it look finished instead of doing it right. 

If it is not TSI, then use fiberglass, I would use denim, insulation over reflective. Ensure Vapor barrier is the right direction. Reflective requires air space between the meal duct and the insulation to get full R-value, not to mention costs more.


----------

